# Figure Class ... by Chris Walas



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

As the archives have been dumped, here is what I have of the Figure Class that Chris Walas wrote. Here's the link.


Chapter 1


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*WARNING!* The figure classes by Chris Walas can be very inspirational and addictive! Before you know it you are trying to sculpt figures and found yourself baking figures (while arguing with SWMBO that you can use the oven for more than food alone)!!!

Don't say I did not warned you!!

Mike, good thing you dragged the articles up and brought it under attention again!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris is going to look for the other chapters and send them to me to post.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the remaining two chapters.

Chapter 2  

Chapter 3


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike

While the topics in the old MLS forum software were compromised, the MasterClass and other articles were not, and Shad has stated that he'll be moving these things over to the new software, but it's going to take some time to accomplish.

Public Forum/Topic: Archives now offline permanently (3rd reply, page 1)[/b]


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

And when he does...I'll dump my files to save space in my storage and alert/ask you to erase my threads. There are a LOT of features of this web site (Helpful Threads Archive, Articles, MasterClass, Reviews, etc.) that are outside the scope of the search engine here...so to find stuff, you have to remember where it was stored...and those features have really never been populated with information anyway. And...besides all that...I cannot get any reasonable operation out of the MLS search engine. I use Google...but without the info being populated into the various "places"...you get zip.


----------



## caboosesnorthwest (Mar 6, 2008)

Mike, 
I just downloaded the 3 chapters and there are embedded links to other pdf files in chapter 1. Can they be brought over also? 
Ron Cole


----------



## caboosesnorthwest (Mar 6, 2008)

Mike, 
I just downloaded the 3 chapters and there are embedded links to other pdf files in chapter 1. Can they be brought over also? 
Ron Cole


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

At the very end of Chapter 1 are the scale rulers and figure outlines for different scales. I think that is what you're talking about. If not, tell me which links.


----------

